# travel surf rod recommendations



## Sturgeonx (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello

I am new to the board and don't have much experience fishing from the surf or Piers. The only time I do get to do it is when I am on vacation, 1-3 times a year. 
I am looking for a travel surf rod that I can bring on planes, I bought a toro tamer rod but its not a reel surf rod. I looked at the telescopic ones but don't look to sturdy. I don't fish for any particular type of fish I just like to do it with my son.

Does anybody have any recommendations

Thanks

Sturgeonx


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*Check link below*



Sturgeonx said:


> Hello
> 
> I am new to the board and don't have much experience fishing from the surf or Piers. The only time I do get to do it is when I am on vacation, 1-3 times a year.
> I am looking for a travel surf rod that I can bring on planes, I bought a toro tamer rod but its not a reel surf rod. I looked at the telescopic ones but don't look to sturdy. I don't fish for any particular type of fish I just like to do it with my son.
> ...


http://www.anglerwise.com/2011/03/29/top-ultralight-fishing-combos-under-60/


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Fox makes a very good rod but if u have 2 piece rods u can carry them on the plane and put them in the overhead.


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

I did well with a Tsunami MH 8' on a plane. Fit fine in the overhead on top of the rollerboards. I borrowed a couple of my wife's elastic hair ties to tie the sections together. That rod does well in the surf and OK on a pier.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

St Croix makes a 7'6" 3 piece travel rod complete with hard case that fits under the seat in front of you. I own two of them, they are superb. But I also fish Florida and not the Carolinas, we use 1/2 ounce weights they used 2+. So I'm not sure of the specs would match what you want. It works great for Florida surf fishing.

http://stcroixrods.com/products/saltwater/tidemaster-inshore/

Edit
They also make four piece travel surf rods, 9&10'.

http://stcroixrods.com/products/saltwater/triumph-surf/


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Love my st croix travel rod for light tackle fishing.

I also have this one and it has held up well over the last three years (the one that throws up to 2 1/4):
http://t.basspro.com/Offshore-Angle...roduct/1308130646316/?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT


----------



## BoilermakerJohn (Nov 25, 2014)

charkbait has some 4 piece 9 foot range travel surf rods. I purchased one and took it to mexico to mess with from the beach. Performed very well but didn't get to put it to the test against any fish but I was throwing a 1 1/2oz spoon with my avet mxl mc and it was providing me with very good distance.


----------



## surfish43 (Dec 29, 2014)

BoilermakerJohn said:


> charkbait has some 4 piece 9 foot range travel surf rods. I purchased one and took it to mexico to mess with from the beach. Performed very well but didn't get to put it to the test against any fish but I was throwing a 1 1/2oz spoon with my avet mxl mc and it was providing me with very good distance.


look at the daiwa 13' 3 piece rod. really a good rod & compact also. warning a little pricey but does exactly what you want & can be used in a variety of surf fishing locales.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

The team Alabama rods are 3 piece, ultra light....this would be perfect, if you can find somebody to sell you one.....you will have to advertise here and the florida surf caster forum.......


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Century makes a really nice five-piece surf rod based on the HJ 144l. Ryan lent me one last October and it is really nice. Pricy though.


----------



## 1thofa87 (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm considering that Tidemaster casting 1/2 - 1 1/4 myself. Heard lots a good about 'em. I have the one piece Avid and its ridiculously nice. Wish they had a travel version of that but they don't. I also have the 3 piece Tsunami 8 ft 6 in and love it but i dont see many posts about it. Ive had it for about 6 years and its held up great for me. Its nice when fishing current but I want the Tidemaster for calmer water conditions.


----------



## surfish43 (Dec 29, 2014)

tsunami is making a nice 3 piece, about $130.


----------

